# INFO ON BARBITURATES (e.g., Phenobarbitol)



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

This is another class of meds about which we need to be cautious: http://aolsearch.aol.com/redir.adp?appname...ckedItemRank=2& requestId=cns45450&component=websearch.google.http.tcl&searchType=MSNaturally, there are always exceptions to the general guidelines.Evie


----------



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

I wasn't going to respond to this but feel that I must. I understand you are trying to educate people on the Board. But posting this type of information is not always the most accurate depending on who is taking it and what it is being taken for.1. I have epilepsy and have been taking phenobabital for 25 years. It is the only drug that we have been able to find that controls my seizures. I have NONE of the effects listed above. My dosage has not been changed in years and the last time it was changed I actually needed less that more! 2. A normal dose for epilipsy can be high. 50 mg. is not even within the "range" of treating the disorder. I take 100 mg. each day and that is still considered a very small dose.3. Phenobarbital is actually one of the safest drugs you can take if you have epilepsy during pregnancy. I took it with both of my children, actually had to switch from another drug back to this one when I became pregnant. Most doctors would prefer that you take this one over the others during pregnancy. Neither of my children suffered ANY withdrawal symptoms and they are both still doing GREAT (19 years old and 5 years old).Again, I understand that for people that abuse these drugs this information might be helpful. But to just put this information out here on this board for EVERYONE to have to read.... IT IS JUST NOT ALL ACCURATE!!!Please be more considerate and try to believe that most of us have some sort of education on medications on this Board.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I agree, "scare tactics" dont help anyone and may harm them. Essencedechat, I am sure you meant well. But to post it in the area of the board about "managing anxiety???"Hmmmmmmm....







Everyone needs to discuss any med specifics with their own personal physician,of course.Celticlady


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Posting factual information should not warrant attacks on anyone for any reason.My goal is to help. There ARE people who can easily be duped, or who might be uneducated or unable to communicate appropriately with their healthcare providers regarding their symptoms and treatments.It's fine if you take barbiturates for epilepsy or some other serious illness that could jeopardize your lives and the lives of others. I agree that sometimes they may be needed. However, this is the IBS Board.... and taking barbiturates for IBS and its often accompanying anxiety is not something that is condoned by the IBS experts.In other words... don't kill the messenger.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

And both of you know me well enough to know that I am not attempting to tell you how to pharmacologcially treat your individual illnesses. That is something that only your health care providers can tell you. If you were to have posted information here for me that I read, whether or not I agreed with the information or not, I would not target you for posting it.Anyway... I've posted some more positive information as it relates to anxiety on another thread. You might enjoy reading about it.Take care you two, Evie


----------

